# The Antiquated Farmhouse - May 2015



## mockingbird (May 7, 2015)

So slowly going through some places I did last year, an I have come to this place and what an effort it was to get here, the most thickest fog and many diversions from Kent through London and beyond, having to shine a torch to light the motorways and many country lanes, we had arrived and waited until that small ounce of light, but thats not to say we did not try to get inside in darkness/fog.

After a failed attempt at even seeing our hands in front of us, we decided a quick nap in the car and then we try as soon as it was light, well we couldn't wait much longer, so we napped for 30 odd mins and soon decided to get back out into the cold, an try an find this place across some fields without scaring some horses.

I had gone past this place many times, an often wondered if it was derelict or just used for storage or other, thankfully a fellow explorer on here showed his photos and soon got in contact with him, a brief chit chat and sure enough this was exactly what I had seen while exploring others in the area. Thanks mate! 

Inside of course I had to light paint, but by the time we finished photographing downstairs, we headed upstairs and it was getting light, we was on a limited schedule so this was basically rushed, but what a gem this place turned out to be and really enjoyable explore from night to morning.

Enjoy folks! 


IMGP16931 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


1 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1795 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1798 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1805 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1822 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1714 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1737 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1705 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1745 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1752 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1768 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1774 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1775 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1809 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1818 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1827 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1831 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

I may be able to upload a few more places soon, as im dealing with fractured ribs and have a spare few weeks of doing nothing!

Cheers everyone Mockingbird!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2015)

This is great. that 2nd shot does it for me mate. Nicely done as always


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 7, 2015)

Also, what happened to your ribs?


----------



## mockingbird (May 7, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> This is great. that 2nd shot does it for me mate. Nicely done as always



Cheers buddy! bit weird angles here as it was rushed but it turned out alright in the end


----------



## NelrsrX (May 7, 2015)

Brilliant set! The kind of place I dream of finding. New on the site and live in rural Somerset so I'm sure there MUST be similar somewhere, just got to find them!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 7, 2015)

A brilliant set here. One of the very few reports that allows one to feel the daily life of a family living in those far off times. Having lived through those times I can relate to many of those objects - the dress making 'patterns' and box of cotton reels were the everyday requirements of the lady of the house. Thanks Mockingbird for bringing back a childhood image of my Mother I had long forgotten.


----------



## tumble112 (May 7, 2015)

Nice to see you back on form again so many nice shots. Get well soon.


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2015)

Beautiful set mate! 
Loving the mansion polish!  
Thanks for sharing your beautiful photos


----------



## mockingbird (May 7, 2015)

Thanks folks  and im glad you like these and brought back some memories for you Dirus


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2015)

What a stunning time capsule and photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2015)

So many bits and pieces in your great pics MB, having a commode next to that beautiful fireplace, that's comfort, the nightstand and the iron bedstead, lovely I really hope this place doesn't get trashed, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (May 10, 2015)

smiler said:


> So many bits and pieces in your great pics MB, having a commode next to that beautiful fireplace, that's comfort, the nightstand and the iron bedstead, lovely I really hope this place doesn't get trashed, Most Enjoyable, Thanks



Thanks Smiler, not many people have done it, think 3 or so and its remained secret since, so doubt many will ever get the chance, thanks for your feedback!


----------



## LadyPandora (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful photos as always and as always, I hate you for it


----------



## mockingbird (May 11, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> Beautiful photos as always and as always, I hate you for it



lol I guess youve joined the hate club lol  glad you like it ladypandora!


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Amazing find and awesome shots. I'd love to find somewhere like this.


----------

